# SSOTM - April 2014 - Discussion



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Talk about the April SSOTM here.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

This month looks like there was some great shooters;

I already have my opinion on who will win, But you can never be sure with SSOTM 

I wish luck to everyone who has been nominated!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to thank Q for the nomination. 

waterproof shoes are indeed pretty awesome.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> I would like to thank Q for the nomination.
> 
> waterproof shoes are indeed pretty awesome.


Don't mention it my friend!!!! 

It was a pleasure to nominate your work!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Q you nominate the right shooter, i'm the second voice for this shooter :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to put up the blackmangrove failure march 27th it looks good.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Q you nominate the right shooter, i'm the second voice for this shooter :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!




Cheers, Mr.Teh!!!

Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, thanks a lot for the nomination, individual!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nomination Carboncopy.  I have my favorite narrowed down so I need to choose  Done!  Good luck Matt!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!

Thanks to my friend Flicks for nominating me!!! :wave:

What an honour!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

. Now we're moving along! Yea nominations!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to thank Mr. Can-Opener for the nomination of my re-worked Yew fork. IMO one of the best builders of a slingshot worldwide, your kind words mean a lot my freind. I feel I have already won.

Cheers and good luck everyone this month looking like a group of stunners again. :drool:

BC-Slinger


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Thnx Parnell, much appreciated !!! Best way to end a vacation, a nomination.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I want to thank NoobShooter for nominating me!!! :banana:


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

When will voting begin?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I try to put the pic in but some reason its not working for me.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Marnix said:


> When will voting begin?


In a little while or maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I try to put the pic in but some reason its not working for me.


I got ya, Ghost. It will be in the voting thread.


----------



## tim gorey (Jun 20, 2014)

mj were is you tournament at I want to go tim from Cleveland.


----------

